# So happy!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So, my class is using two sister rats in science. We're experimenting by giving 1 rat milk & the other sugar water. No worries, they were bred for this stuff. Anyways, there is the tiniest possibility I could adopt one once we finished our experiment!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D There's one named Jerry (the boys outvoted the girls on names. Don't blame me!) who adores me. Someone was feeding her while I was holding her and the sugar water got on my hands. She refused to drink from the bottle then happily settled down in my hands and started licking the sugar water off them. Later I put my hand in her cage and she sniffed like she was wondering if I had any good stuff on them. On a side note, I was the only one that could manage to catch Jerry right before she took a leap on to the table. And I stopped Matthias (the other rat) from nipping. So now I'm the rat tamer.:roll:


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

If you adopt one, you should adopt the other. If they were kept together they might be bonded and it wouldn't be fair to the either one to be without the other. Also, rats are social creatures and most do best with a friend.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually, they're in seperate cages right now (nothing much I can do about that) and if I was allowed to even adopt, it would only be 1.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I strongly agree with ThePearl. Have a read of these two articles to see why: 
http://www.nfrs.org/company.html
http://www.rmca.org/Resources/apair.txt

I have to say, I also object to the idea that it's ok to experiment on an animal "because it was bred for it". This experiment doesn't appear to be massively cruel (though it does seem incredibly pointless - why unnecessarily experiment on a live animal when any rat owner/small bit of research could tell you the effects of milk or sugar water on a rat?) but it still isnt right. Especially since it involves forcing two social colony animals to live seperately. Please understand, I know this isn't your fault, but if you can, I would protest to your school. 

Essentially, if you can't adopt both, you'd need to look into getting a companion for the one you could adopt.


----------

